# FLAME ME! (But also please serious advice)



## Dzoolander (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi guys,

Quick description of my situation, hoping to get some honest feedback from guys that know more than me. 

When I was 17 I made the mistake of doing a 4 week cycle of OTC AAS orals and was then robbed of doing PCT when my dad found the bottle and tossed it out about 1 week into PCT. 

My only side really was that my left teste was then smaller/softer than my right and also super achey all the time. To this day it has not completely recovered - still pretty lopsided and getting the ache on/off 7 years later. 

Libido, erections and everything else came back full strength (besides the left teste shrinkage and pain) with no issues at all for the last 6-7 years. Never did another cycle of anything else since. 

So here's the deal. I'm turning 25 next month and Lately, for the past 2-3 months, the teste ache has been really flaring up (like how it was immediately post cycle) and also I've had zero libido coupled with erectile dysfunction. Am I falling apart all of a sudden now because I'm nearing the end of hormonal puberty? Is that how it works?

I know it's bad to have done AAS at a young age - trust me I regret it. And furthermore not doing PCT to normalize my levels was a very unfortunate occurrence. But for the longest time it seemed like I made a full recovery. Now all of a sudden I'm relapsing? Is this possible? Or has anyone on here dealt with anything similar? Anything I can do now 8 years later to help me out? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks boys 

-DZ


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 14, 2018)

damn dude go see a doctor immediately


----------



## Seeker (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah just chop your nuts off. No more worries


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

What do you mean by OTC AAS?

You'd have the worlds worste luck if you got those symptoms from a 4 week cycle. Chances are they may be unrelated. 

As Gibson said. See a doctor.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah go see your doc. Tell him/her you used OTC prohormones which is now banned. Get your total test measured.


----------



## Dzoolander (Jan 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah go see your doc. Tell him/her you used OTC prohormones which is now banned. Get your total test measured.



Defintely going to see Endo asap but what do you some of you veterans think? Could 1 short cycle like that really have ****ed me up that bad and such delayed effects? 

Secondly, would the be damage irreversible?


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

Dzoolander said:


> Defintely going to see Endo asap but what do you some of you veterans think? Could 1 short cycle like that really have ****ed me up that bad? Or could it also be anxiety related?



Asap as in 8 years later?

You are mental. That is what's wrong with you.


----------



## RISE (Jan 14, 2018)

1.  Stop beating yourself up for a bullshyt 4 week "cycle" that probably did jack shyt for you.

2.  Go to the fuking doctor like you should have years ago.


----------



## Dzoolander (Jan 14, 2018)

RISE said:


> 1.  Stop beating yourself up for a bullshyt 4 week "cycle" that probably did jack shyt for you.
> 
> 2.  Go to the fuking doctor like you should have years ago.



I was a 17 year old shit head with no idea about steroids, pct, hormones or endocrinology. Other kids in my town same age were doing it so I jumped on the bandwagon. In the months after the cycle, when I was having the teste ache, I went to straight to my PCP and confessed everything. He said not to worry about it and I'd be fine, just to give it some time. Not long after that I was pretty much back to normal and so thought to myself "ok I'm good. never doing that again". It wasn't until recently, when I began feeling these telltale symptoms of low test, did I begin to research and realize how horrible what I had done to my young body was. I'm going to the endo next week (first time) and will tell he/she the entire story. But yes, I am freaking out a bit in the mean time. Which is why I was hoping to get a little peace of mind from some of you who tell me I should be okay...starting to regret posting. Now I just feel more hopeless. Will I need TRT/HRT for the rest of my life?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 14, 2018)

chill out, see the doc, run some tests and report back soldier


----------



## Dzoolander (Jan 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> chill out, see the doc, run some tests and report back soldier



Will definitely do. Can I ask...if I do have low testosterone results (and I think I will), at 25 years old am I way past the point of restoring my natural production and will likely need TRT for the rest of my life? Like I said, I didn't take PCT due to an unfortunate circumstance where my pop found and tossed the bottle. Was that a nail in my coffin?


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

Dzoolander said:


> I was a 17 year old shit head with no idea about steroids, pct, hormones or endocrinology. Other kids in my town same age were doing it so I jumped on the bandwagon. In the months after the cycle, when I was having the teste ache, I went to straight to my PCP and confessed everything. He said not to worry about it and I'd be fine, just to give it some time. Not long after that I was pretty much back to normal and so thought to myself "ok I'm good. never doing that again". It wasn't until recently, when I began *feeling these telltale symptoms of low test, *did I begin to research and realize how horrible what I had done to my young body was. I'm going to the endo next week (first time) and will tell he/she the entire story. But yes, I am freaking out a bit in the mean time. Which is why I was hoping to get a little peace of mind from some of you who tell me I should be okay...starting to regret posting. Now I just feel more hopeless. Will I need TRT/HRT for the rest of my life?



achey balls aren't a symptom of low t. You haven't mentioned any symptoms and have, in fact, said your libido has zero issues. Now you are starting to really look like a troll.....


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

Dzoolander said:


> Will definitely do. Can I ask...if I do have low testosterone results (and I think I will), at 25 years old am I way past the point of restoring my natural production and will likely need TRT for the rest of my life? Like I said, I didn't take PCT due to an unfortunate circumstance where my pop found and tossed the bottle. Was that a nail in my coffin?



Yes. You are ****ed. You will need daily visits to the hospital for injections and constant blood tests for the rest of your life. Your dick will stop working and you will become a gay.


----------



## Dzoolander (Jan 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> achey balls aren't a symptom of low t. You haven't mentioned any symptoms and have, in fact, said your libido has zero issues. Now you are starting to really look like a troll.....



Sorry brotha. Truly don't mean to troll. Symptoms include (as of the last couple months):
-zero sexual desire
-weak erections
-shallow loads and watery clear spum
-no appetite at all and as a result dropping weight
-feeling unmotivated and lazy


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

Dzoolander said:


> Sorry brotha. Truly don't mean to troll. Symptoms include (as of the last couple months):
> -zero sexual desire
> -weak erections
> -shallow loads and watery clear spum
> ...



You may have low t. 
You may need trt. 
It may or may not have anything to do with running that cycle. 
You should get a semen analysis done to check for sperm. 
You could be inferitle. 
It happens.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 14, 2018)

20 bucks says you have a clogged duct, nothing to do with AAS. 
will you update us when you get an answer?


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2018)

Mythos said:


> 20 bucks says you have a clogged duct, nothing to do with AAS.
> will you update us when you get an answer?



Awwww shit son. Somebody call Gibson: this man need a plumber! Bring the plunger.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 14, 2018)

I'll clear that shit up real quick with my tub snake bring that pecker on over her lil dude


----------



## Dzoolander (Jan 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> I'll clear that shit up real quick with my tub snake bring that pecker on over her lil dude




What's a clogged duct? Would it persist for several years? And coincidentally onsetting immediately right after my cycle?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2018)

Dzoolander said:


> What's a clogged duct? Would it persist for several years? And coincidentally onsetting immediately right after my cycle?



https://www.emedicinehealth.com/script/main/mobileart-emh.asp?articlekey=58891

I don't think anything you're dealing with is related to 4 weeks of prohormones 8 years ago...


----------



## RISE (Jan 14, 2018)

OP, stop with the pct/first cycle crap.  You are not going to be fuked 8 years off a 4 wk cycle, which i wouldnt call 4 wks a cycle.  You wouldn't even need PCT for an over the counter unless it was superdrol, M1T, Halo, etc.  Even then you didnt use it for that long.  We are not doctors, what you have has NOTHING to do with your supplement use.  Unless you had an underlying problem before and it fuked it up even more.


----------



## Dzoolander (Jan 14, 2018)

RISE said:


> OP, stop with the pct/first cycle crap.  You are not going to be fuked 8 years off a 4 wk cycle, which i wouldnt call 4 wks a cycle.  You wouldn't even need PCT for an over the counter unless it was superdrol, M1T, Halo, etc.  Even then you didnt use it for that long.  We are not doctors, what you have has NOTHING to do with your supplement use.  Unless you had an underlying problem before and it fuked it up even more.



I hope to God you're right man. And appreciate the tough love (really). Quickly, would you mind breaking out for me the difference between PH and AAS?

Like I said, I walked in there asking the guy at the store for PH and he ended up giving me something that I definitely remember reading "Anabolic Androgenic Steroids" along the top of the bottle. Never thought twice about it until recently when reasons to suspect sudden onset of low-t came about.

I'm just concerned that taking PH/AAS at such a young age could have thrown my hormones all out of whack causing an imbalance that went unaddressed for several years, and maybe put me at risk for HPTA shutdown later in life and/or other more serious diseases


----------



## RISE (Jan 14, 2018)

Depends on what you took.  Some are just straight up forms of oral AAS, others need to be converted through the liver into the specific hormone.  Either way, 4 wks is not long enough, pct or not to cause long term shut down or dysfunction in your nuts.  Unless like i said you had an underlying condition that yoh didnt know about.


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 14, 2018)

So you said after your short 4 week run of who-knows-what you bounced right back. Libido and everything came back for 7 years or more, and now after running nothing since, you've lost everything you can think of that is testosterone related and want to ask over and over if it's related to that one time you might or might not have taken steroids? Even after your system bounced back, and stayed active for years? Naw man.. if it would have shut down after that "cycle" and stayed shut down, maybe. Something else is going on bud.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 14, 2018)

It has nothing to do with that cycle. Stop bringing that up. Damn. Get your testosterone checked and your nuts and go from there.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yes. You are ****ed. You will need daily visits to the hospital for injections and constant blood tests for the rest of your life. Your dick will stop working and you will become a gay.



TRT with TNE


----------



## Mythos (Jan 14, 2018)

Dzoolander said:


> What's a clogged duct? Would it persist for several years? And coincidentally onsetting immediately right after my cycle?



The onset could be coincidental. Im not sure that it could persist that long but it probably could recur. 
https://medlineplus.gov/ency/article/003160.htm


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 14, 2018)

My opinion is you have blue balls...
Get laid the pressure will release and you will feel better. 
Try and get laid twice a week for optimal results.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2018)

Go find a nutsack forum. This has nothing to do with what we do here.


----------

